# Anyone finding the recent Google Chrome update annoying?



## Caslon (Sep 8, 2018)

The recent Chrome update isn't like the previous ones.  It's a bit more of a change, and a challenge to get it working as before.
For instance, when I  open Chrome, it puts two of the same chosen home page sites to open with instead of just one.  I went into Settings and deleted the duplicate one. Today, it's opening a duplicate home page again.  I already had directed Chrome to open just the one. This new update of Chrome needs a hotfix, bad.  There are other new confusing anomalies too.


----------



## Addie (Sep 10, 2018)

I am staying with the original Google. I don't need the change. Have been very happy with what I have. I have been using computers since you had to insert two floppy disks. One for the program and one for typing your letter, recipe, etc. I am tired of learning new programs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 10, 2018)

Addie said:


> I am staying with the original Google. I don't need the change. Have been very happy with what I have. I have been using computers since you had to insert two floppy disks. One for the program and one for typing your letter, recipe, etc. I am tired of learning new programs.


Google is a search engine, not a browser. You're likely using Internet Explorer.


----------



## Chef Kenny (Sep 16, 2018)

I dont like most updates. They are aggravating...like how grocery stores change up the stuff in the aisles just as soon as you have them down in memory.


Software developers seem to never be able to leave well enough alone. They stare at the code and sites all the time, so to them, after some point they are itching to make changes, its what they do. But the rest of us dont eat, sleep and breathe these things and once we have stuff working well for us, the last thing we want is for that "thing" to be changed. So, I'm right there with you, its frustrating.


That said, I avoid Google as much as possible. It's hard to, especially if you are an android user. But I stopped using Google as a search engine and Chrome as a browser quite a while ago when it was revealed they stack and steer results in favor of a certain political lean. This has been observed again recently.


I've been using Mozilla Firefox browser with the Duck Duck Go search engine for years now. Much less invasive and non-profit. They do update, but most updates are innocuous. You can still switch to other search engines like Google, Bing, etc. if you arent getting the results you think you should be finding. Sometimes it is helpful to try searches on a few different engines to make sure you are seeing everything possible, if the search is an important one. most of mine are not that important, so I stick with DDG and avoid anything "Google" like the plague. But then again, I'm one of those people that puts a little piece of tape on the rear facing camera on my smart phones! If Zuckerberg does that as a practice, it's probably a good idea...Facebook is one of the most insidious and invasive "services" out there...he would know how much the techs are watching, tracking and listening to us!


----------



## Caslon (Sep 16, 2018)

Google Chrome syncs your settings in the clouds.  After this recent update, Google Chrome cloud didn't do as good a job as they usually do after an update.  It wasn't too big a hassle to get Chrome right again.  This recent Chrome update is probably chalk full of preventive measures.


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 16, 2018)

I primarily use my iPad for just about anything. I can even print from it. And I use Chrome. Y’all must be writing about the computer version. I don’t even know if there is a Mac compatible version.

I haven’t noticed any differences in the iOS. All my apps update automatically if there’s WiFi, and I don’t know when the last time was.


----------

